# New HedgeHog.. Wont eat?



## moxiesmom (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey everyone, Im new here and purchased a hedgehog from a giant petstore here where i live about 2 weeks ago. Her name is moxie and estimated to be about 3 months old. She had a diet of hedgehog pellets and mealworms from what i know. When i brought her home ive tried to feed her veggies, fruits and cottage cheese and she doesnt touch it at all. Since then weve kept the pellets and worms.. but now all she does is lick the worms or bite it and wont eat it. She ate one at the petstore when i first got her so i know she likes them. What do you suggest i do. I need ot maek sure that shes eating all that she can. Should i feed her cat food? Do i need to worry about vegetable and fruits if i give her cat food? and what about the mealworms? Doesnt she need that too? Any advice would be great. Thank you. 

ps. Could it be that the environment change is whats making her not eat? im concerned as im moving again in 3 days...


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about treats right now. You need to get her eating a good quality cat food asap. Most hedgehogs who are used to crap hedgehog food will ignore it once you give them good food. So I would suggest trying to phase it out, but I wouldn't worry too much if she ignores the old hedgehog food and gets green poop from the drastic switch. Check Reaper's list of cat food. Basically you want any cat food (or small breed dog food) that has 15% or less fat, about 30% protein, and doesn't have by-product meal or corn products. Royal Canin Indoor 27 is a good food that isn't too expensive. Since she is almost 4 months old (the time you switch from baby to adult food) I would go ahead and recommend buying the adult food.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Hedgehogs do sometimes go on a hunger strike when there is a change in the environment. A healthier food will be more palatable and encourage her to eat. After you move keep the changes to a minimum. She'll get used to a schedule of handling and play time and if you're consistent she's more likely to become comfortable faster. If she really won't eat and goes two nights without eating anything you need to start syringe feeding her. People on this forum can help with that if it comes to it.


----------

